
Why is the font so large on my site? - brendaningram
https://brendaningram.com/article/why-is-the-font-so-large-on-this-site/
======
applecrazy
While I do see the typographical reasons for making font sizes bigger, I also
do think it is detrimental to the user's experience. Most users are simply not
accustomed to large fonts, and will most likely get confused and subsequently
leave your website.

An alternative solution is to have article pages have a font size adjustment
button, which allows people to adjust the glyph size to their liking.

~~~
brendaningram
Thanks for your considered thoughts.

